# Things that you shouldn't do, but work....



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Well, for a while I've wondered about centring the burrs on the Major after reading an article on it. I noticed that the centre spindle was sightly off when looking down the throat as it slowed to a stop. I've just cleaned it out and tested the centring by holding something against the spindle, whilst slowly turning it. Found the high spot and pushed a fat headed screwdriver through the chute, and under the carrier. Then carefully gave it a nudge... (carefully..) After trying it again, and redoing the process I put it back together and tried it. Now, instead of chirping, I can tighten the grind further before getting a uniform touching sound (smooth chirping?)

Pulled a shot from the resulting grind (actually started dripping on a setting that shouldn't do), and tasted it. Don't know if it's me thinking about having an improvement but it tasted good..

I'm not going to repeat the procedure as I don't want to do anything untoward - after all the slightest amount can be too much and costly if done too far.

I guess I should align the burs properly with shims etc. but I'm pleased with my Heath Robinson efforts, but must stress it's something that you shouldn't do with burr carriers. I'm guessing someone must've removed it once by the same method.

Has anyone else done something that you shouldn't do, but works?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Rhys said:


> Has anyone else done something that you shouldn't do, but works?


I put peanut butter AND marmite on my crumpets, sounds like it shouldnt work, but it does


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I put peanut butter AND marmite on my crumpets, sounds like it shouldnt work, but it does


Try slicing some grapes on top next time


----------

